# Dual clutch issues



## drs1023 (Jul 16, 2015)

I have 2 MF 35's. One is a 1961, and the other is a 1957 TO-35- both dual clutch models with gas Z134 engines. I just finished a complete rebuild of ythe '61 engine. My dad bought the '57 from my uncle in 1960. My uncle bought it new in 1957, and said it was a factory conversion to LP gas. I did the only 2 complete tune-ups on the tractor in 1983 and 2016. That LP sure runs clean. Anyway.....

I just started having trouble engaging the PTO on the '57. The clutch was replaced MANY years ago and worked until recently. There is no slippage in the drive clutch and by looking at it from underneath, the primary clutch looks very good - can't see the small 9" clutch. 

I adjusted the pedal play per the shop manual, no help. I adjusted the 3 "fingers" to 0.090" per the manual. Still no help. I can shut off the engine, engage the PTO, then start the engine and the bush hog or tiller works fine. But, that practice is rough on the starter and battery by turning it all at the same time. By the way, the ground speed PTO works fine.

What are the tricks of the trade to fix this other than complete replacement of the clutches, clutch release bearing, and pressure plate?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Dual clutches are best adjusted / setup with a jig at the factory. Guys who know what they are doing can assemble and install the double clutch assembly. In your case, you can make adjustments after installation.


----------

